# $2800 Bar of Soap???



## MirandaH (Jan 17, 2014)

I looked to see if anyone posted this yet, but didn't see it and I wasn't quite sure where to put it so if this is the wrong place, please move it. 

Holy cow!!  A $2800 bar of soap!!! :Kitten Love: I wish I could make and sell those.  I would never stop soaping to even sleep!  It looks like it would be really uncomfortable and scratchy, if the gem shaped one is the same, but they say it isn't. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvK71jUpVTY


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 17, 2014)

Has psychological effects? Yeah, as in, "I just flushed $2800 down the drain." How does a diamond and gold texture exfoliate any better than luffa?


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 17, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> Has psychological effects? Yeah, as in, "I just flushed $2800 down the drain." How does a diamond and gold texture exfoliate any better than luffa?



Exactly!!  I saw an ad on Etsy once for a soap that was supposed to make you rich if you washed with it and it talked all about how you just use it sparingly and apparently some sort of magic would come to you or some such nonsense.  They were charging $135 for one golf ball sized piece that weighed about 1.5 ounces, I think.  I looked that their sales and people had bought it.  More than one person!! There wasn't even a picture of the soap, it was pictures of gold bars or something. I just don't get it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 17, 2014)

MirandaH said:


> Exactly!!  I saw an ad on Etsy once for a soap that was supposed to make you rich if you washed with it ..........  They were charging $135 for one golf ball sized piece that weighed about 1.5 ounces, I think.  ............



Yeah, they made a typo on the etsy advert.  They meant that it would make THEM rich if you washed with it...................


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 17, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Yeah, they made a typo on the etsy advert.  They meant that it would make THEM rich if you washed with it...................



The video said that the bar they made was actually a gift for the first lady there, but this Etsy ad is just insane.  They are obviously banking big on the concept that a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow.. I just saw a seller on Etsy trying to get $12 for a 5oz bar of soap with $12 flat rate shipping. And I thought that was a rip off! Seriously.. If people have nothing better to do with their money, they can send it right on over here.


----------



## AtraGarden (Jan 17, 2014)

I would prefer to add the most unique oils instead of diamonds and golds. This would be like washing yourself with a sandpaper:smile:


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 17, 2014)

I want diamonds on my fingers, not in my soap.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> I want diamonds on my fingers, not in my soap.



 Yup ^^^ this!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok that's just CRAZY!:crazy:


----------



## Twiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sorry to say it, but when he started to talk I thought "such a b**l s*****t"


----------



## maya (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, it was made as a gift to Qatar's first lady. I don't think it is actually on the market, for sale to anyone with cash.


----------



## seven (Jan 18, 2014)

wowza! i mean, WOW!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 18, 2014)

There are starving kids in the world and people make soaps such as this? There is something totally wrong and screwed up about that.

ETA: There are a lot of people in the world who don't even have a bar of normal soap. Can you imagine how many bars of soap you could make with that kind of money? I actually find that gold and diamond soap to be pretty offensive.


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 18, 2014)

I will stick with my good ole lard bubbly bars.  You don't have to spend a million to feel like a million!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 28, 2014)

1.  There's a sucker born every minute. 

2.  Sell the sizzle, not the steak.

3.  I have some unique LIMITED EDITION COLLECTIBLE bars that can be had for a pittance, only $238.00 per bar.  There are only a few, so pm me NOW.  Ask about our quantity discounts.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Feb 1, 2014)

Even if I was filthy rich, I would not want this. Seems like a good waste of diamonds and such. 

I would rather get soap made from exotic oils like emu oil. Pricey but not ridiculous.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 1, 2014)

wolfsnaps said:


> I would rather get soap made from exotic oils like emu oil. Pricey but not ridiculous.



That is one ugly bird. And mean.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Feb 2, 2014)

Well in this scenario, I am filthy rich and can hire someone else to extract the oil LOL!


----------

